# MF 1540 hydraulics



## GeorgeArentz (Jul 27, 2020)

I have a 2005 MF 1540 tractor with a 1525 bucket and 1580 backhoe attached. I changed the rear hydraulic oil and replaced the filter. Now, NONE of my hydraulics work. I tried pinching off the overflow tube and blowing compressed air into the fill-pipe. Yes, I used a Permatran III type lubricant, and a MF approved filter. Is there a bit of magic you pros have that can bail me out? I sure would appreciate it! Thanx in advance. George 256 339 8008.


----------



## Fedup (Feb 25, 2014)

I don't know your tractor but have seen the problem many times on other models. It happens more than you would think, more so when systems are opened, drained, serviced, etc and left overnight or longer. 

What works quite often for me is to fully lower the lift arm control, loosen the bolts holding the pressure line to the hydraulic pump, back them all out two or three turns. Start the tractor and run it for a few seconds. This will often be just enough to let the pump pick up prime and it will start pumping. Doesn't work every time, but more often than not. Leave a drain pan below the pump.


----------



## GeorgeArentz (Jul 27, 2020)

It worked! Thanx a bunch Fedup. Saw a guy with a hat that said 'ExFed' in fedex colors and print style. I said I liked the hat, and he said that most folks don't get it! Well, thanx again. My tractor had a side bolt that looked like it might be made for venting, so I just loosened it and the fluid started flowing within a second or two after starting the tractor. I appreciate your help.


----------

